# OBS Ford chrome front bumper (Burlington WI)



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

This is a rare chrome front bumper from an old body style Ford. 1992-1997. This will fit OBS trucks or bronco's. The bumper has a few small dings and scratches but is in good shape. No rust holes or rot. What makes this bumper rare is it doesn't have the molding or trim pieces, or holes for the trim or molding. It only has two small holes in the middle for a license plate. The edges of this bumper have been trimmed to fit larger tires.

I'm asking $100, but open to offers or trades. let me know what you have.


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

SOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

